# US Physician jobs in HK??



## etcalias (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello,

I am a US citizen, Western-trained Pediatric doctor interested in moving to HK for one or two years to practice medicine and learn Chinese. Does anyone have any information about whether this is possible or how I can go about looking for jobs? Thank you.


----------

